# Tillandsias 2010



## GuRu (Feb 18, 2010)

I've been growing a nice collection of Tillandsias - some of them for more than 25 years.
This photos shows them hanging in their winter quarters behind our balcony window. The summer quarters is outside between April/May and October/November.







*Tillandsia crocata* / Argentinia, Bolivia, Brasilia, Uruguay 
altitude 900 - 2700 m











*Tillandsia albertiana* / Argentinia (2 clones)











*Tillandsia ixioides* / Uruguay, Paraguay, Argentinia, Bolivia
altitude up to 2.200 m











I hope you like them though even if they arn't orchids.

Best regards from germany, rudolf


----------



## nikv (Feb 18, 2010)

Lovely! :clap: I have been growing a couple Tillandsias for about ten years now. They have grown into very nice plants, although I wouldn't call them specimens as of yet. I recently decided to add a few more of them to my collection. It's amazing what is available these days! Lots of lots of very colorful hybrids and select forms of species!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow! I didn't know they got that big! The close_ups look like a jungle!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 18, 2010)

WOW! Awesome dude....so well grown and flowered...speechless, really:clap::drool::clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 19, 2010)

those little blooms are lovely, and some are fragrant (ex. my usinoides) !!! Bravo to the grower!!!! Jean


----------



## Kevin (Feb 19, 2010)

Yay Tillandsias! I have quite a collection myself. Are the two large vertical ones on the right T. usenoides? How about the large one, middle bottom? I have one like that, but some are so similar, it is hard to tell them apart. Are a lot of yours fragrant? I have one - no name yet - that has the most amazing fragrance! Super easy plants to grow. No pot, just light and water!


----------



## GuRu (Feb 19, 2010)

Kevin said:


> Yay Tillandsias! I have quite a collection myself. Are the two large vertical ones on the right T. usenoides? How about the large one, middle bottom? I have one like that, but some are so similar, it is hard to tell them apart. Are a lot of yours fragrant? I have one - no name yet - that has the most amazing fragrance! Super easy plants to grow. No pot, just light and water!


Yes the two large 'pigtails' on the right are three clones of _T. usneoides_. I've been growing the clone on the very right for more 25 years. The two other clones that form the other 'pigtail' are much younger.
The big cluster at the bottom of the third chain from the right is _T. caliginosa_. This one is very close to the pictured _T. crocata_. The disadvabtage of that 'beast' is, it dosn't open its flowers at at all. It's self fertile and pollinates itself even when the flowers are in bud.
Yes many of them are fragrant and I confirm they are showy and very easy to grow.
Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 19, 2010)

I had to come out of "lurking mode" to tell you just how spectacular I think your collection is--not that you don't know that! I love tillandsias and am always looking to add more. 

If you had to name a top five or so with fragrance in mind, what would they be?...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank goodness you posted the close-up photos! At first I thought, what is he talking about? Those are pine trees!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 19, 2010)

Well done Guru :clap:! Great collection you have there!!!


----------

